# ملفين لشرح البريمافيرا 6



## محمودعسل (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بالاستعانة بالله ثم استخدام عدة مراجع من الكتب وأكثر من شرح من هذا الموقع المتميز وغيره 
( م/ محمود حازم عياد - م/خالد عبدالعال - م/أحمد الطيب - م/احمد الشافعي - ....... وغيرهم ) ممن أعطونا الكثير من جهدهم وعملهم
تم عمل ملفين PDF لشرح برنامج البريمافيرا 6 

أرجوا ان ينفعنا الله وينفعكم بهذا العمل البسيط
وأن يجعله علم ينتفع به ..

مرفق لينك الملف على 4shared
والباسورد : بسم الله​ 

Primavera 6 Learn - Download - 4shared 


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
فمن يدع لأخيه بظهر الغيب ترد عليه الملائكة ولك مثله


----------



## يسرى191 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس و جزى الله الجميع الخير للمشاركة فى هذا العمل 

ارجو مراجعة الباسوورد فهو لا يعمل انا حاولت اكثر من مرة ولكن بلا جدوى 

و شاكر للجميع


----------



## eng- badri (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## م.سالم بن فهد (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير كلمه السر تعمل


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

كلمة السر لا تعمل


----------



## محمودعسل (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزانا الله واياكم 

الملف مرفوع هنا بدون باسورد

Primavera 6 PDF learn - Download - 4shared


----------



## محمودعسل (30 ديسمبر 2012)

برجاء من يجد ملاحظات أو تصحيح لي فلا يتأخر في التواصل معي على الايميل
ايميلي موجود في ملفات الشرح

جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (5 يناير 2013)

الحمد لله رب العالمين 

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## bassam alsayeg (5 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم شكرا و الف شكر على التوضيح الرائع 

بعد هناك نقطة مهمة في احدى محاضرات الاساتذه قالوا يجب بعد عمل البيز لاين ومقارنة التقدم او التاخر نحذفوا بعملية عكس طريقة انشاءه بعد تحديده و من ثم delete و ليس عن طريق delete مباشرة .... طيب كيف راح اقارن به و انا حذفته ؟ في المستقبل يمكن اريد ارجع و اعمل تقرير ؟ هل يبقى البيز لاين بدون تحديث و يستمر النسخة الاصلية نحدثها ؟ اليس كذلك ؟ 

و في المرة الثانية في عمر المشروع عند عمل بيز لاين نختار secondry و لا نختار convert اي الاختيار الثاني على نسخة الاولى للبيز اللاين الاول ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة ايضا 

و جزاك الله خيرا 
و انا اتعبتك كثيرا و لااعرف كيف ارد جميلك و تعاونك هذا معي ؟؟؟


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يناير 2013)

جزيل الشكر لك بش مهندس محمود على جهودك . جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إتقآن (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mahmoud1973 (20 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا 

ولكن توجد مشكلة في تحميل الملف والملف غير موجود


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (23 يناير 2013)

Sorry, the 
file link that you requested is not valid.
Reasons for this may include:



Invalid link

The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of user


----------



## hrmetaljed (23 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## sameh_majeed (9 فبراير 2013)

عاشت الايادي على كل من ساهم بهذا العمل الرائعب الجبار 
الباسوورد شغاله و الملف رائع جدا و شكر جزيلا


----------



## moustafa afify (10 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر يابشمهندس (ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك)


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (11 أبريل 2013)

thanks for the useul files. keep it up..


----------



## حسامنت (25 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وشكرت جزيلا


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا جدا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودعسل (1 يوليو 2013)

جزانا واياكم جميعا .. شكرااا


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Eng.S.H (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## حاتم المختار (27 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------

